
As a dyslexic person I am hurt by the Go official style - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/empijei/status/1232980051047538694
======
dackroyd99
That font is difficult to read. Why do people do this?! They should make stuff
accessible for the maximum number of people!

